# The Basic Predator SlingRifle... EASY DIY, super accurate and very powerful



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I had a few guys ask if I can show a way to make a slingrifle that is a little easier to make but is just as accurate. Since the PocketPredator.com open contest ends next Saturday, I needed to get this video done so they can get a chance to master it's use in time.

So here it is. Made from some very basic parts.... 48" aluminum tube, an old tool handle, and a piece of something to make the fork from... it costs less than $10 and takes about 30 minutes to make... including the paint job!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbfNyMNi20U


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

a simple slimline starship sort of look. very interesting.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great job, Bill. Thanks for posting this ... should give us all encouragement!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That is a super simple one. thanks for posting.


----------



## JeffsTackleBox (Apr 10, 2011)

That's pretty cool. Simple and one more fun way to enjoy slingshots.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks great!
I think I'm going to go to the hardware store while I'm in town today


----------



## notchent (Aug 4, 2011)

Another card meets its demise.


----------



## watcher by night (Jun 14, 2010)

Very nice design... looks like a great weekend project. By the way, is the 45 inch draw of the sling rifle longer than your normal draw with a "plain ole" slingshot?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Here was my attempt at your first design. I like the simplicity and speed of loading on this topics model.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Beanflip... you're selling yourself short man!
That's a really cool looking slingrifle.... it wouldn't take much to turn it into a "sniper" slingrifle... an aimpoint micro (or the like) mounted on top and you've got a pretty formidable shooter there!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks. I'll have to develop it more. I really like your simple model though. The loading is kind of a drag on mine.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I agree with Bill ... that is a very nice setup ... easy to construct from readily available parts. And you have a perfect place for a decent sight, as well as being able to brace it against your shoulder and cheek rest for stability. If you really feel you want more power, it is a simple matter to extend the front basically as far as you want to give a really long draw length.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## keef (May 27, 2011)

Beanflip
Thats a really well thought out weopon there!

As Bill and Charles said, I think you are selling yourself a whole lot short, you should be proud!

Notice how you stepped up to the plate, and nailed that SOB without a second of hesitation...

i'm planning my version now, and I'm really excited about it

Many thanks Bill for the inspitation

Keith


----------



## Pikeman (Jun 22, 2011)

Beanflip, I really like your version. Like you say, it's a bit busy up front but the rear end looks very good.


----------



## homemade hunter (Sep 24, 2011)

Just curious, how much did you practice with that? your really acurate with it. I think it would be really good for small game hunting.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Actually it took me about 5 minutes to get to that level accuracy with that weapon... but I have a lot of experience with pistols, rifles and shotguns though... so since this was designed to roughly match my natural point of aim it's kind of easy for me to get good with it.


----------

